# Releve de courriers avec Mail sur un ipod touch 2 ??



## meschezabeel (14 Septembre 2008)

je ne parviens pas à configurer un compte free sur l'ipod touch 2.

alors que je n'ai pas de problème pour configurer un compte gmail.com, il ne m'ai pas possible de faire la meme choses avec mon compte chez Free. Je rentre les mêmes données que sur mon mac (logiciel Mail), mais l'ipod me répond sans cesse que le serveur pop.free.fr et smtp.free.fr ne fonctionne pas !

quelqu'un voi-il une raison à cela et a-t-il une idée pour y remédier ?

par avance, un grand merci.

Stéphane

PS. Pour tout le reste c'est vraiment extra comme utilisation


----------



## nicolasf (14 Septembre 2008)

Ça n'est pas une réponse directe à ta question, mais si tu utilises Mail, pourquoi ne configures-tu pas iTunes pour qu'il synchronise ton iPod avec ce compte de messagerie ? (ça se fait dans l'avant dernier onglet si mes souvenirs sont bons, celui nommé "Infos") En faisant de la sorte, tu éviteras au moins les erreurs de frappe sur l'iPod Touch...


Au fait, tu es bien connecté à Internet via Wifi ? Parfois, en tout cas cela m'arrive, il y a bien l'icône wifi mais pas de connexion Internet. Dans ce cas, il faut soit attendre que cela revienne, soit arrêter/relancer le wifi...


----------



## meschezabeel (15 Septembre 2008)

merci pour les réponses
je n'avais pas vu que la synchronisation avec itunes permettait seulement de reprendre les infos des comptes et non les mails
pour le wifi c'était bon
tout marche
stéphane


----------



## PascalBS38 (2 Octobre 2008)

Donc si je comprends bien tu mets en route ton MAC, tu synchronises tes mails avec l'iPod Touch et tu vas tranquillement lire tes mails sur le petit ecran de ton iPod...
Moi ce que je voudrais faire c'est lire mes mails de Free sans avoir besoin du MAC. Du genre quand je suis en vacances au cafe ou chez Macdonalds.
Je suis prets a acheter un iPod Touch mais avant je veux etre sur de pouvoir acceder a mes mails sans d'abord passer par l'ordi.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien tu mets en route ton MAC, tu synchronises tes mails avec l'iPod Touch et tu vas tranquillement lire tes mails sur le petit ecran de ton iPod...
> Moi ce que je voudrais faire c'est lire mes mails de Free sans avoir besoin du MAC. Du genre quand je suis en vacances au cafe ou chez Macdonalds.
> Je suis prets a acheter un iPod Touch mais avant je veux etre sur de pouvoir acceder a mes mails sans d'abord passer par l'ordi.


Aucun problème...

Tant que tu disposes d'une connexion wi-fi 

Et deux solutions : soit passer par mail, soit passer par Safari


----------



## PascalBS38 (2 Octobre 2008)

Ok sauf que meschezabeel dit le contraire, d'ou la creation de ce post.
Donc toi tu confirmes que tu peux acceder au compte POP de Free avec ton iPod Touch!
Bien sur il y a le web mail de Free qui doit marcher (encore que...) sinon je prefererais utiliser Mail sur l'iPod.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Ok sauf que meschezabeel dit le contraire, d'ou la creation de ce post.
> Donc toi tu confirmes que tu peux acceder au compte POP de Free avec ton iPod Touch!
> Bien sur il y a le web mail de Free qui doit marcher (encore que...) sinon je prefererais utiliser Mail sur l'iPod.


Le webmail marche c'est certain, je viens de tester...

Par contre je peux pas t'en dire plus pour la configuration du compte dans mail n'ayant pas d'adresse chez free... 
Je pensais que comme ça marche sans problème avec orange, avec gmail et avec mon adresse à l'uni ça allais marcher avec une adresse free...


----------



## PascalBS38 (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon OK merci tout de meme.
Si un utilisateur Free passe par ici......


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Ecoute moi mon père à un itouch 1g et il a résussi à paramêtrer ces mails...


----------



## PascalBS38 (6 Octobre 2008)

Encourageant, merci bcp


----------



## inkclub (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Le SSL a t'il été désactivé ?

Compte > Avancé (tout en bas) > Utiliser SSL (à désactiver)

A+


----------



## PascalBS38 (6 Octobre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le SSL a t'il été désactivé ?
> 
> ...


 

Merci inkclub mais note que je n'ai pas encore d'iPode Touch..... je pense en faire l'achat mais a condition d'etre 
sur que je puisse lire mes mails avec Mail de l'iPod, ou bien, au minimum en accedant au webmail de Free.


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Voila le lien qui a permi à mon père de paramétrer ça boite mail.... En revanche il faut que tu  configurer ta boite mail avec le logiciel mail présent sur mac..... http://zoneitouch.free.fr/index.php/2007/tuto/configuration-mail-chez-free/


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Octobre 2008)

Bon point donc pour l'iPod Touch par contre je ne comprends pas (desole), il faut une adresse mail specifique a l'iPod Touch?

Si c'est le cas alors je ne pourrai pas utiliser, sur l'iPod les adresses mail que j'utilise sur le Mac? 

Notez qu'on peut s'en sortir en reorientant tous les mails vers l'adresse mail de l'IpodTouch quand je pars en vacances ou en we ou en deplacement professionel et supprimer le renvoi quand je reviens.

Tu peux confirmer fandipod?

Et merci bcp a tous pour vos reponses.


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que tu passes par mail pour recevoir tes mails?


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Octobre 2008)

Oui j'utilise Mail mais je ferais surement le renvoi (si c'est necessaire) a partir du compte Free afin de ne pas remplir ma boite Mail du MAC pendant mon absence et faire doublon avec ceux recu sur l'iPod Touch


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux en effet transférer ta boite free vers mail et ensuiteparametrer mail pour recevoir tes mails sur ton touch et sur ton mac....


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Octobre 2008)

Desole tout n'est pas encore clair dans ma tete.
Faut-il bien avoir une adresse mail  specifique a l'iPod Touch a declarer sur mon compte Free?


----------



## nicolasf (9 Octobre 2008)

Non, tu n'as pas besoin d'adresse spécifique.

Si tu utilises Mail, contente-toi de demander à iTunes de synchroniser tes comptes mails avec ton iPod (onglet info)...


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Octobre 2008)

Merci nico_linux,
Mais comme tu peux lire dans ce post, je ne lirai mes mails sur l'iPod Touch que quand je ne suis pas chez moi; Chez moi, je lis mes mails sur mon iMac, aucun interet a les lire sur le petit ecran de l'iPod. Pour mpoi la synchro n'a aucun interet.
Merc iqd meme pour ta reponse )


----------



## nicolasf (9 Octobre 2008)

Il ne s'agit pas d'une synchronisation en ce sens là. En fait, tu synchronises les informations du compte et ensuite, tu pourras lire et récupérer te messages sur l'iPod comme sur n'importe quelle autre application de mail. Les messages ne sont pas synchronisés donc.

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec Free, mais si tu peux utiliser l'IMAP plutôt que le POP, c'est un plus non négligeable. En clair, cela te permet d'avoir les deux boites synchronisées (si tu lis un message sur l'iPod, il apparaîtra comme lu sur le Mac et vive versa).


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Octobre 2008)

OK je comprends mieux l'interet de la synchronisation Mail avec l'iPod Touch.
Sinon OUI free gere des comptes IMAP.

Donc en conclusion j'aurai bien une solution pour lire mes mails de chez Free sur l'iPod Touch.

Ne reste plus qu'a convaincre "madame" de debourser 229 .....


----------



## nicolasf (9 Octobre 2008)

Ah ça c'est un autre domaine qui ne relève pas de mes compétences... 

Pour les mails, ça marche très bien en IMAP...


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Octobre 2008)

Derniere petite question tout de meme.
Pourquoi faut-il desactiver l'option SSL pour le compte Mail utilisé par l'iPod Touch?
Y a-t-il un quelconque danger?


----------



## nicolasf (9 Octobre 2008)

Alors là, aucune idée, d'autant que chez moi (compte Gmail) l'option est activée et que tout fonctionne très bien.

Je te conseille de synchroniser par iTunes sans toucher à rien, en laissant faire. Si ça ne marche pas, tu pourras éventuellement toucher aux réglages, mais je ne pense pas que tu ais intérêt de le faire d'emblée...


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Octobre 2008)

OK, et 'est sur je me pose trop de questions pour le moment (mais ca m'interresse de savoir).


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Peux t-on relever plusieurs boites mail avec un iPod touch 2 ?

Si oui comment

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (14 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux t-on relever plusieurs boites mail avec un iPod touch 2 ?
> 
> ...


Oui.

Deux solutions :
- synchroniser celles de ton Mac
- paramètrer plusieurs boites mail directement sur le Touch


----------

